# whisker buiscuit



## powerquack2000 (Oct 14, 2004)

Shoot an arrow that has a smoother finish than a gold tip.


My Beman's ICS Huners are much quiter than the gold tips with the WB.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

give it a couple of shots of armor-all:cool2:


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I soot the alum side xl size WB. No noise at all


----------



## justintohunting (Feb 6, 2011)

i shoot the bemans ics they are quiet on the draw make sure your WB hole size it not too small the arrow should not cover the hole completely


----------

